# bocciare ad un esame



## šeherezada

Hola a todos!

Sabeis decirme como se dice "mi hanno bocciato all'esame" en *E*spanol? Muchas gracias!


----------



## aceituna

Me han suspendido el examen.

Saludos


----------



## gatogab

aceituna said:


> Me han suspendido el examen.
> 
> Saludos


 
Me han suspendido el examen = Mi hanno sospeso l'esame.
Mi hanno bocciato all'esame = Me han rechazado al examen.
O no?

gatogab


----------



## traduttrice

*Me bocharon*


----------



## Neuromante

En español es *Me han suspendido el examen *

No _me han rechazado al examen_ eso sería _mi hanno respinto al esame_

_Me bocharon_ será una forma *argentina* con origen en los inmigrantes italianos. No creo que se use en otros lugares.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> En español es *Me han suspendido el examen *
> 
> No _me han rechazado al examen_ eso sería _mi hanno respinto al esame_
> 
> _Me bocharon_ será una forma *argentina* con origen en los inmigrantes italianos. No creo que se use en otros lugares.


 
Ahora, como entiendo yo:
1.- Fuí a dar el examen y me "sacaron mal", me lo *rechazaron/reprobraron* por incompleto, porque contesté equivocado, ecc. = *mi hanno bocciato all'esamen.*
2.- Mi hanno sospeso l'esame perche il presidente della commissione era ammalato = *me han suspendido el examen.....*
*3.-Se mi hanno sospeso l'esame no posso essere stato bocciato. L'esame non l'ho fatto.*
4.- In questo caso, bocciato è sinonimo di respinto.
Quadra?
Saludos .
gatogab


----------



## housecameron

Gatogab, non sembra quadrare 

Secondo il dizionario WR
suspender 
_5. No dar a alguien la puntuación necesaria para pasar un examen_

suspendió matemáticas

RAE:
suspender
_*5. *tr. Negar la aprobación a un examinando hasta nuevo examen_

__


----------



## gatogab

housecameron said:


> Gatogab, non sembra quadrare
> 
> Secondo il dizionario WR
> suspender
> _5. No dar a alguien la puntuación necesaria para pasar un examen_
> 
> suspendió matemáticas
> 
> RAE:
> suspender
> _*5. *tr. Negar la aprobación a un examinando hasta nuevo examen_
> 
> __


 
Infatti, mi sembra più _"tondo"_ 
Gracias.
gatogab


----------



## Neuromante

Bueno, ¿Entonces toda España lo dice mal? Me apunto al carro a partir de ahora.

Si se postpone la fecha de examen se dice "Atrasar el examen"


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Bueno, ¿Entonces toda España lo dice mal? Me apunto al carro a partir de ahora.
> 
> Si se postpone la fecha de examen se dice "Atrasar el examen"


 
Postponer= atrasar.
Perfecto.
No creo que toda España se equivoque.
Per carità!
Chiedo scusa per la mia testardaggine, però se son stato bocciato all'esame è perche l'ho eseguito è non mi è andata bene: "me sacaron mal", detta papale,papale. 
Non è stato sospeso l'esame.L'esame c'è stato, ma non l'ho superato. 
Se arrivo a casa e mi si chiede como é andato l'esame, dico che non l'ho superato, che sono stato bocciato.
Ergo: sospendere non significa suspender, secondo quanto mi racconta _housecameron._
Che vita!
gatogab



Neuromante said:


> En español es *Me han suspendido el examen *
> 
> No _me han rechazado al examen_ eso sería _mi hanno respinto al esame_
> 
> _Me bocharon_ será una forma *argentina* con origen en los inmigrantes italianos. No creo que se use en otros lugares.


Se usa tambien en Uruguay
gatogab


----------



## aceituna

En realidad gatogab, suspender también tiene el significado que tú creías:
-Se ha suspendido el examen, han suspendido el examen -> el examen no se ha realizado por algún motivo.
-He suspendido el examen, me han suspendido el examen -> no he aprobado el examen porque no he contestado correctamente.

Puede resultar un poco confuso, pero en general, si hablas de un examen y dices suspender, todo el mundo entiende la segunda opción ("bocciare").


----------



## gatogab

aceituna said:


> En realidad gatogab, suspender también tiene el significado que tú creías:
> -Se ha suspendido el examen, han suspendido el examen -> el examen no se ha realizado por algún motivo.
> -He suspendido el examen, me han suspendido el examen -> no he aprobado el examen porque no he contestado correctamente.
> 
> Puede resultar un poco confuso, pero en general, si hablas de un examen y dices suspender, todo el mundo entiende la segunda opción ("bocciare").


 
Aceituna (Oliva) 

Más claro que así, es ponerle agua.
Mucha gracias.
Buen fin de semana.
gatogab

Gracias a todos los que han tenido la paciencia de aclararme las ideas.


----------



## Malaia

Mi aportación: mi hanno bociato l'esame =me han suspendido el examen (es decir, que no lo ha aprovado) Creo que en España no decimos "me han rechazado el examen" porque entenderíamos que no lo han querido ni aceptar para corregirlo o que tiene cierta anomalía. Una vez que el examen se hace se acepta, se corrige y luego se aprueba o suspende.


----------



## gatogab

šeherezada said:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Sabeis decirme como se dice "mi hanno bocciato al esame" en espanol? Muchas gracias!


 
*Me reprobaron en el examen.* 

VirgiGatoGab


----------



## traduttrice

Seguramente con "bochar" fui al otro extremo de lo formal. Propongo "desaprobar" o "reprobar", dos verbos muy usados.

_actualizo_: Perdón gatogab... !!! Era necesaria la última palabra que resumiera tanta duda.


----------



## 0scar

*suspender* como antónimo de *aprobar* es raro, acá no entendería.

Acá la victima dice *me bocharon*, pero en el lenguaje oficial del victimario es *su exámen a sido* *reprobado*


----------



## gatogab

traduttrice said:


> Seguramente con "bochar" fui al otro extremo de lo formal. Propongo "desaprobar" o "reprobar", dos verbos muy usados.
> 
> _actualizo_: Perdón gatogab... !!! Era necesaria la última palabra que resumiera tanta duda.


 
Tradu., lo bueno es que no propones "suspender", que me tiene mareado, sin comprender
Algo suspendido, es algo incierto. La bochadura es tan cierta, que hay muchachos que se suicidan por eso.


----------



## aceituna

Siento marearte un poco más... en España no se utiliza "desaprobar" ni "reprobar"


----------



## Neuromante

Entonces resumamos:
En España se dice de una manera y nadie, absolutamente nadie, entendería la forma en que se dice en Argentina.
En Argentina se dice de una manera y nadie, absolutamente nadie, entendería la forma en que se dice en España.

Y el resto no se atreve a dar su opinión no sea que los mordamos.

Lo mejor entonces será tirar de diccionario.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Entonces resumamos:
> En España se dice de una manera y nadie, absolutamente nadie, entendería la forma en que se dice en Argentina.
> En Argentina se dice de una manera y nadie, absolutamente nadie, entendería la forma en que se dice en España.
> 
> *Y el resto no se atreve a dar su opinión no sea que los mordamos*.
> 
> Lo mejor entonces será tirar de diccionario.


Oppure, l'argomento appassiona solo noi 
Buona domenica.
gatogab


----------



## yaya.mx

En México decimos reprobar:
"Reprobé el examen" o "Me reprobaron";

o no pasar:
"No pasé el examen";

o tronar, ya más coloquial, yo personalmente no lo uso:
"Troné" o "Me tronaron".

Bye..


----------



## gatogab

yaya.mx said:


> En México decimos reprobar:
> "Reprobé el examen" o "Me reprobaron";
> 
> o no pasar:
> "No pasé el examen";
> 
> o tronar, ya más coloquial, yo personalmente no lo uso:
> "Troné" o "Me tronaron".
> 
> Bye..


 
Altri contributi colloquiali latinoamericani:
Me sacaron mal en el examen.
Salí mal en el examen.
Me rajaron en el examen.

gatogab


----------



## Neuromante

Curioso. Aquí es al revés:

Saqué mal el examen.
Me salió mal el examen.


"Me rajaron" la verdad es que me parece más una metáfora que una forma "oficial"


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Curioso. Aquí es al revés:
> 
> Saqué mal el examen.
> Me salió mal el examen.
> 
> 
> "Me rajaron" la verdad es que me parece más una metáfora que una forma "oficial"


 
Esperemos un chileno que me pueda confirmar esta acepción tan "delicada": 'me rajaron'.

gatogab


----------



## JGG1981

Ni bochar...


----------



## liubiza

Estando de erasmus en Rumania con españoles, siempre he oìdo:
- aprobé el examen
- no aprobé el examen


----------



## Estopa

Otro verbo muy coloquial que se usa en España con el significado de suspender/reprobar es "catear"

Me han cateado 
Me han puesto un "cate" en matemáticas

Saluditos


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Neuromante said:


> No creo que se use en otros lugares.


  Nel mio paese, lo stesso verbo è usato in tal significato da tempo immemoriale, anche se può sembrare un po' sorpassato oggi, almeno così credo.
Me bocharon en matemática (perdí el examen de matemática).
Presenté el nuevo proyecto al directorio, pero me lo bocharon (me lo rechazaron).


----------



## olimpia91

Lo de "bochar" viene del juego de bochas. En algunos paises se dice "dar boche" con el sentido de rechazar.
El problema del "suspender" español es que no debería aplicarse cuado el examen es el último y no hay posibilidad de darlo de nuevo.
 Acá los exámenes no se "suspenden" sino que se "llevan" a la siguiente fecha de exámenes. Por ejemplo, después de un examen desaprobado en diciembre se dice "me mandaron a marzo" o "me la llevé [a la materia] a marzo"


----------



## Neuromante

Perdona Olimpia, pero hay ningún "problema"con el uso de "suspender" Hay cientos de miles de palabras con varias acepciones y ésta es una de ellas, que tú no uses una determinada no es un problema.


Donde hay problemas es en tu "desaprobar" por que para que te DESaprueben algo antes tuvo que ser aprobado. Y eso con los exámenes implica una denuncia por parte del alumno.
Por cierto: ese "llevar a..." que has puesto no es equivalente, ni a "bocciare"ni a "suspender" -Ni siquiera a tu "desaprobar".. Es el equivalente a "quedar (a alguien) para..." o a "dovere darlo a..." (En italiano)

Y "bochar", dicho por tu zona y un país limítrofe, vuele del verbo "bociare" italiano, no del juego de las bochas. Con tanta contaminación del italiano que hay en Argentina es imposible dudarlo. Al igual que es imposible dudar de la influencia del portugués en Canarias. (Para que no te sientas ofendida)


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

olimpia91 said:


> Lo de "bochar" viene del juego de bochas. En algunos paises se dice "dar boche" con el sentido de rechazar.


Bien puede ser, por qué no. Dudo que en este caso, al igual que en el de tantos y tantos usos coloquiales, se pueda "demostrar" a ciencia cierta de dónde provino este verbo. Donde yo siempre veraneé hasta los dieciocho años, se jugaba muchísimo a las bochas, por lo que el verbo bochar era harto común. La semejanza que uno se puede imaginar entre la bocha bochada y el alumno que pierde un examen no es disparatada, si bien no prueba nada, claro está.
Saludos


----------



## olimpia91

Neuromante said:


> ...por que para que te DESaprueben algo antes tuvo que ser aprobado...



No es lo que dicen los diccionarios.



Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Dudo que en este caso, al igual que en el de tantos y tantos usos coloquiales, se pueda "demostrar" a ciencia cierta de dónde provino este verbo.



El verbo bochar viene del juego, y bocha viene de _boccia_ (DRAE), o sea que viene por influencia del italiano para todo el castellano, no solo para el castellano del Río de la Plata.


----------



## adelagarcia352

En Argentina se dice: me bocharon, no aprobé el examen, me fue mal en el examen, me reprobaron. . . y supongo que algunas otras.


----------



## Neuromante

olimpia91 said:


> No es lo que dicen los diccionarios.


Bueno, pues asunto zanjado "SUSPENDER" ES CORRECTO PORQUE LO DICEN LOS DICCIONARIOS


----------



## olimpia91

_Suspender_ en este contexto es un correcto españolismo; el principal problema del DRAE es que no identifica bien  a los vocablos que se usan y se entienden solo en España.


----------



## cacarulo

[...]

Después: que "sólo" se use en la Argentina y Uruguay no implica que sea incorrecto, ¿verdad? 
Que _bochar_ sea un argentinismo (o un ¿rioplateñismo?) no implica que _suspender_  no sea un españolismo de los tantos que el DRAE registra sin la marca  diatópica "Esp.". Porque, está claro, el DRAE no siempre identifica bien  las palabras: ¿en cuántos países se usan _estraperlo_, _jolín, mogollón_ u _ostras_, palabras que el DRAE sin marca "Esp."? (*)
Ah, otra cosa: para el DRAE de los académicos que no saben más que nosotros, pero que a veces se equivocan, _desaprobar_ y _reproba_r son sinónimos. 

(*) Eso para no hablar de los americanismos que suelen tener marca de uso en un país, pero no en otro donde también se usan: por ejemplo, los "uruguayismos" _cheto_, _chamuyo_ o _zabeca_, que se usan en la Argentina sin que el DRAE se haya enterado.


----------

